# Champion Racing RS6 Competition in 1/43



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

I blame George for posting the _New Audi Models To Fit Under the Christmas Tree_ thread! This is one of those "gifts to myself" from museum mobile
Handbuilt by Scala 43, #22 of 100 worldwide. The detailing is fantastic, right down to the sponsor decals!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Champion Racing RS6 Competition in 1/43 (16v)*

Man. You've got it bad Doug.








I thought I had an addiction. You're a whole other level.


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: Champion Racing RS6 Competition in 1/43 ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Man. You've got it bad Doug.








I thought I had an addiction. You're a whole other level.

guilty as charged. Now do I get the Galati car or the IMSA 90 GTO? http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif My birthday is just after christmas


----------

